# 35mm hinges



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

In the kitchen I'm installing, I have a glass cabinet door that hits a door casing when opened.
I want to restrict the opening to 90° vs the typical 105 or 110°
It's a 35mm self closing with face frame application.
Anybody deal with this before?
Any creative ideas out there?
Thanks
Tom


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

tcleve4911 said:


> In the kitchen I'm installing, I have a glass cabinet door that hits a door casing when opened.
> I want to restrict the opening to 90° vs the typical 105 or 110°
> It's a 35mm self closing with face frame application.
> Anybody deal with this before?
> ...


You could just change out the hinges for 90 degrees. Or, make a sliver of wood about 1/8" (+/-) thick, and the width from the edge of the cup hole to the edge of the door and glue it on. It will keep the hinge from opening up. You'll have to be a bit careful in opening the door all the way as the strip of wood acts like a fulcrum and can add pressure to the hinge.












 







.


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

Thanks
Cman


----------

